# RFID Zugangskontrolle:



## Fragezeichen (4 Mai 2018)

Servus,

ich hoffe der Beitrag passt hier hin.

Ich suche nach einer Zugangskontrolle (möglichst unsichtbar hinter einer Holzvertäfelung: Installationsraum ausreichend vorhanden)
die ohne Fingerprint und ohne Zahlenschloss auskommt sonder mit einen Transponder: Des Weitern sollte die Reichweite mind. 1 Meter sein sodass man nicht den Chip oder den Geldbeutel mit innen liegender Karte an das Lesegerät halten muss. Leider habe ich solche RFID Antennen nicht gefunden. Von Burgwächter gibt es ein Transponder der über BT auf bis zu 4 Meter kommt. Leider unterstützt der nur ein Schloss, dass man dann drehen muss. Bei mir sollte dieses Lesegerät dann einen DC Türöffner schalten um kein Geräusch bei eventuellen Vorbeigehen zu verursachen
Hat jemand von euch schon was ähnliches verbaut oder kennt so ein Produkt. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## dentech (4 Mai 2018)

Hi,

nur mal Anmerkung, wie willst du erkennen ob du das Haus verlässt oder kommst. Es kann unter Umständen passieren, dass wenn du das Haus verlässt die Tür sich öffnet und du es nicht merkst.


----------



## Fragezeichen (4 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

sobald ich nicht in der Nähe bin sollte der Türöffner ja auch nicht aufmachen. Wie auch bei herkömmlichen RFID der Türöffner nicht öffnet wenn keine Karte oder Chip am Sensor angelegt ist.


----------



## Mavorkit (4 Mai 2018)

Hi Fragezeichen,

Wir benutzen das Transpondersystem von Simons Voss. Hier gibt es sogenannte "Smart Relais", die einen DC Öffner problemlos ansteuern können. Davon dein Schaltgerät lediglich hinter eine Holzverkleidung zu setzen würde ich definitiv aus Aspekten der Sicherheit abraten. Bei den System gibt es auch externe Antennen.
Allerdings ist das System definitiv nichts für den kleinen Geldbeutel. Und zur Betätigung muss ein Knopf auf dem aktiven Transponder betätigt werden. Reichweite kann ja nach Umgebung schon so 2m betragen.

Du hast auch erwähnt, von dass es keine Geräusche geben soll. Hast du einen DC Öffner der beim betätigen keinen Ton von sich gibt? Die bei uns im Einsatz machen zumindest "klack" beim betätigen.
Falls du das System an einer Haustüre einsetzen möchtest, würde ich hier ebenfalls abraten. Bei einem Einbruch fragt die Versicherung erstmal ob abgeschlossen war 

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------

